# Phone navionics app



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

So,my phone went bye bye so I got a new one.Everything got transferred to new device EXCEPT my navionics app.I go to play store and can't find the app to reinstall.Anyone have any input at all?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Logging into the right account? Did you purchase it under the wifes account or something? Not real sure about google play as I use an iPhone.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Never mind,I found it.Probably couldn't again! That what you get when talked into the"latest and greatest" phone.Wouldn't be a problem if I wasn't so electronically challenged!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Never mind,I found it.Probably couldn't again! That what you get when talked into the"latest and greatest" phone.Wouldn't be a problem if I wasn't so electronically challenged!



the iPhone 6?? I thought you said "play store". Hmm.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Never much been in to iPhones.I prefer my phones to WORK! To each their own.They all end up crap for one reason or another.I really liked my middle of the road phone I had.If the charging port wouldn't have crapped out I'd still have it.


----------

